# Evinrude Intruder 150hp problems..please please help



## BassHunter0123 (Jul 14, 2009)

been having some issues with my motor seems to maybe getting worse also....it runs fine first thing in the morning then after a 2 or 3 hrs of going from spot to spot and the temp rising it starts running really rough. when i have it in neutral it is fine it may smokes a little but it will idle and rev up with no hesitation as soon as i put it under load it wants to die. if i get it up and running it runs like a dream at high rpms....i did notice today if i go and pump the bulb until its hard it will get up and go just fine then it dies like its getting a fuel restriction or something...can someone please help or point me in the direction to someone that can....i called a local marina and they said it maybe the motor needs re-jetted...once again this does this only under load and after it gots hot outside...i dont have the money to dump into that if thats not the problem
thanks alot


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Sound to me like your stator is starting to go. A failing stator, when it first starts to fail (melt down) will usually generate the proper voltage to power the powerpack(s) when cold. But as it heats up, a voltage drop will occur that causes erratic ignition.If your engine idles okay when cold but not when it warms up, the cause could be a stator problem. If, on the other hand, it does not idle under any circumstances but will hit full throttle etc, I would suspect a carburetion problem.This is not to say that your stator is not faulty as you may have two problems (it happens). Inspect it to see if a melt down is taking place. If so, a sticky substance will actually be dripping down out of it to the block.The 35 amp stators run extrememly hot. This eventually causes a melt down of the larger coils, which in turn causes a voltage drop to the powerpack(s) resulting in erratic or no ignition (spark).Reverse polarity to the rectifier (converts AC to DC) will cause the rectifier to short out. This leaves the stator being unable to charge the battery, resulting in a back up of power causing and adding excessive heat to an already hot running item.Note... a tachometer operates off of the charging system. If the tach operates, the rectifier is okay. A new stator will run a few hundred just for the part.


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

If the prob goes away when you pump your fuel bulb up or if you can push in on your key when the prob starts and the prob goes away the you have a fuel prob. If it does not go away then it's elec


----------



## BassHunter0123 (Jul 14, 2009)

peple of the perch said:


> Sound to me like your stator is starting to go. A failing stator, when it first starts to fail (melt down) will usually generate the proper voltage to power the powerpack(s) when cold. But as it heats up, a voltage drop will occur that causes erratic ignition.If your engine idles okay when cold but not when it warms up, the cause could be a stator problem. If, on the other hand, it does not idle under any circumstances but will hit full throttle etc, I would suspect a carburetion problem.This is not to say that your stator is not faulty as you may have two problems (it happens). Inspect it to see if a melt down is taking place. If so, a sticky substance will actually be dripping down out of it to the block.The 35 amp stators run extrememly hot. This eventually causes a melt down of the larger coils, which in turn causes a voltage drop to the powerpack(s) resulting in erratic or no ignition (spark).Reverse polarity to the rectifier (converts AC to DC) will cause the rectifier to short out. This leaves the stator being unable to charge the battery, resulting in a back up of power causing and adding excessive heat to an already hot running item.Note... a tachometer operates off of the charging system. If the tach operates, the rectifier is okay. A new stator will run a few hundred just for the part.


IT only does this while under load(in gear and in the water) i inspected the engine yesterday....it is super clean and looks brand new..a guy told me that i may have a crack in my fuel line..ill check tomorrow


----------

